# New Arrival - Citizen



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

As per my previous topic I opted for this instead of the Steinhart


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

JMHO, but if forced to decide between Citizen and Steinhardt, Citizen would win every time.

:yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oranges and apples... Big fan of both brands and I own about 4 of each. Steinhart is a great mechanical, Citizen is great on the ecodrive thing. Both great value for money!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Great grab and go watch , no flat battery and always right time :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi I like my citizens as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice choice! The dial is lovely.

Give it a couple of weeks... you'll start on the man maths and the justification, this is an eco... the Steinhart is an auto... good to have a collection... etc...

The slope is slippery and perilous on the wallet! :yes:


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Nice choice! The dial is lovely.
> 
> Give it a couple of weeks... you'll start on the man maths and the justification, this is an eco... the Steinhart is an auto... good to have a collection... etc...
> 
> The slope is slippery and perilous on the wallet! :yes:


i think you may be right


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats quite a nice buy there. Certainly different. Whats the complication @9 for?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

SSTEEL said:


> Thats quite a nice buy there. Certainly different. Whats the complication @9 for?


This tells you if the watch recieved the time signal.


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

jbw said:


> SSTEEL said:
> 
> 
> > Thats quite a nice buy there. Certainly different. Whats the complication @9 for?
> ...


I see, didn't realise it was radio controlled. Cool.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Eco-Drive and radio controlled, you can't go wrong.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

KO_81 said:


> Eco-Drive and radio controlled, you can't go wrong.


You are right there , had this one for years with no problems.


----------



## jaguar (Nov 4, 2013)

Bought a citizen eco drive for my dad for christmas its a nice dress watch in stainless steel with a rectangular face came in a lovely presentation box and is a very elegant looking watch. It looks well made and I like the idea of the eco drive never needing a battery. I have a friend who has owned one for about 10 years and not had any problems with it. It was'nt too expensive either just shy of Â£70 a nice watch to own I think


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

According to Citizen ageing tests, the battery still has 80% of the original capacity after 20 years of charging and discharging. So it's pretty much the case that it never needs a battery and it's a watch for life.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you've made a great choice and can't go wrong with it. The watch looks classy and the Eco drive technology tends to be really reliable.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

the dial on that citizen is very interesting and eye catching in a nicely understated way,nice watch,since coming on this forum I have seen far to many watches that I want to own..,greasmonk


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I know what you mean. It feels like after seeing about half the watches on this forum I find myself quickly looking at their costs on the bay.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

greasemonk said:


> the dial on that citizen is very interesting and eye catching in a nicely understated way,nice watch,since coming on this forum I have seen far to many watches that I want to own..,greasmonk


That's how I ended up buying this one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

greasemonk said:


> the dial on that citizen is very interesting and eye catching in a nicely understated way,nice watch,since coming on this forum I have seen far to many watches that I want to own..,greasmonk


And it's not just a aesthetic thing, that waffle pattern is there to increase the dial surface and get more light on the charging panel.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

greasemonk said:


> the dial on that citizen is very interesting and eye catching in a nicely understated way,nice watch,since coming on this forum I have seen far to many watches that I want to own..,greasmonk


I know what you mean, these guys are awful for that 

But what fun eh? Lol


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Regans said:


> As per my previous topic I opted for this instead of the Steinhart


I've got one of these on a rubber strap and it's a quality bargain - congrats and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Firebox (Oct 26, 2013)

i must add one of those beauty to my collection, looks more expensive than it is!!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you guys still have the UK atomic clock? I'm never sure if that was closed or moved to another place.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice watch, something to consider.


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any recommendations for the best place to buy one of these please?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rob.A32 said:


> Any recommendations for the best place to buy one of these please?


Risking the added fees of custom duties and VAT, Dutyfreeisland is probably the cheapest place to get a Citizen. They are based in Singapore and HK.


----------



## Regans (Aug 5, 2013)

It was Â£300 from Goldsmiths but online maybe cheaper.


----------

